# help little white worms



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

i need help.... what should i do....their white little worms and i was wondering what should i do....should i do a completewater change or add salt.....i don't know what to do .....please help..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Take all uneatin food out of the tank. They came because of it. Just do normal water changes and dont leave uneatin food in your tank. Dont worry they wont hurt or effect your P.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: altlanta's right
just do alot of small water changes and clean the dam gravel


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

thanks guys...














i was scared there for a moment....man can't afford to let 6 pirayas suffer...thanks


----------



## joepalazzolo (Mar 4, 2004)

have the same problem, got these little dissolving tablets called parasite clear... they are fairly cheap,ill tell u how they work out, i just got them today


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Remove leftovers while 25-30% water change...







...and you should add some "clean" feeders so they will eat those harmless worms...







!


----------



## joepalazzolo (Mar 4, 2004)

hmm im upgrading the tan anyway so cant i just move the fish to a new tank and cut back on leftovers? there doesnt see to be any of these wormss on my fish... also maybe ill rinse off the fish just in case b4 i put them in new tank


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

-40 percent water change (if u kno ur P's can take it)
-Salt treatment
-1 capful of melafix because those worms come from the bad odor...melafix has a citrusy smell and if your p's have anything wrong with them they will be better. But this step isnt necessary.
-Next day do a 20 percent water change.

Viola! No worms...


----------



## fwsec (Jul 31, 2003)

Get paragone they are called nematodes and are harmless but they annoy your p's


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Do NOT treat your tank with any meds if you don't have to. This problem can easily be corrected by proper maintenance of your tank. These little worms will not kill your fish but the problems that caused them to appear can. Just fix those problems (gravel vac, water changes, and clean out your filter media in a bucket of tank water). Using meds without the need may kill your fish.


----------



## fwsec (Jul 31, 2003)

Paragone is harmless and will control the population as well as a good siphoning.


----------



## fwsec (Jul 31, 2003)

Paragon should only b used when fish are sick remove access food and they will ease to exist.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Add some small tetras to eat those worms and do frequent water changes.


----------

